# property search indication, vid and help please



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I have trained Sali a good down. ld like to teach her to focus on the object.
I have included a vid for to see.
Need help to achieve the goal.
Thanks
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b54A-YrCbbI


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

searching ok
indication ok
reward i would do it different
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1LAHLUs10U
see video of my friend welsey and his mal


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

jan reuvekamp said:


> searching ok
> indication ok
> reward i would do it different
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1LAHLUs10U
> see video of my friend welsey and his mal


Great vids!

Another one from the same guy. Notice how and where he rewards

http://youtu.be/T4bRRZlv-s8


----------



## Guy Williams (Jun 26, 2012)

Matt Vandart said:


> I have trained Sali a good down. ld like to teach her to focus on the object.
> I have included a vid for to see.
> Need help to achieve the goal.
> Thanks
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b54A-YrCbbI


I couldn't hear on the vid if you were using a marker?

If you are then life is easier. The dog understands the exercise and appears to have a reliable down. You now need to alter your criteria to include the dog focussing on the object rather than looking to you which is what they tend to do if you are delivering the reward. This means no longer marking the dog just for lying down and only for looking at the item.

You may experience some confusion, the down slowing up etc as the dog gets its head around what is now required.

As in the other videos it helps to work up close and I find the dogs tend to look at where they expect the reward to come from so I would reward at the item.

You may struggle to get the whole new behaviour in one hit so will probably need to shape it. Be careful about catching down, look at you, look at the item, mark - reward. You may catch this sequence rather than what you are after.

Set up the search, follow the dog and when it looks at the item and is about to lie down, mark and reward at the item. The dog may or may not carry on and lie down. If it does mark again and reward at the item. 

I would make the look my primary behaviour to mark and reward at this stage, safe in the knowledge that it already knows the down. I would quite quickly reintroduce the down and then make the criteria down and look. I would work up close and get it how I want it and reliable before i start marking from a distance and would continue to reward from the item even when marking from a distance to try and prevent the dog looking back to me for the reward.

I personally like what you have and am happy that my dog looks to me in this exercise. I would only change it if you need to or fancy the challenge as it will invariably go a bit wrong as you change things! Fortune favours the bold so good luck.;-)


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome thanks! I'm on it.

I have been told the focus should be on the source as the dog could be out of sight or the property could be up high, seems logical so I'll go with it.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

this is a question from someone that does very limited things with the dog so I confused as to what is going one here. Can someone take the time to explain what im seeing? what is this going to be for?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

The dog is searching for the object (a brown leather patch) and is forced to use her nose to find it because of the lack of contrast and the similar looking objects (leaves) when she finds it she must down with it between/in front of her paws and stay down as an 'indication' she has found some 'property' e.g from a fleeing suspect.
Now she has a solid down indication I need her to focus on the source of the scent because it could be buried or up high or she could be out of sight when she finds it.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

ok that helps. basically like the explosive and narcotic searches i do now

i didnt see the patch in the vid it looked like the pup was indicating on a nail sticking up.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

he was indicating on a nail, that's not my pup, lol.
As you are talking about the other vids, yes the dog is indicating on a nail, pretty good idea I thought


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

For drugtraining they put a nail in the stuff. In training the nail is put in a wall and the dog is indication on it.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

ok that is pretty pinpoint. We dont get quite that exact. In law enforcement i didn't have to be THAT exact. In the explosive detection im doing now I don't think i WANT to be that exact.

If we get an alert on a vehicle, anywhere on a vehicle thats good enough in the real world In training, we needed to be closer than that. Within a couple feet or where, by common sense , the odor was emitting from, ie door seams, window cracks, areas of pooling.

for narcotics training it was about the same but we did get a bit closer.

real world, explosive, door seam alert, we dont go it to look any further
real world, explosive alert on a vehicle, it gets blown up
same for packages, luggage, and things like that. An alert on an area of ground and we pull out and let EOD come in with their equipment and take care of it.
most of opur focus work while in training is done with protocol boxes or a Hertzig wall


----------

